# my babys all grown



## lucky lodge (May 21, 2013)

lady


de-ago


----------



##  (May 21, 2013)

Lovely!!!


----------



## lucky lodge (May 21, 2013)

hi most ladys on her know me from when lady and de-ago where born

so I must introduce my self to the new ladys as mare stare has got huge since I was last on here

my name is jenny and iam from Australia and love mini horse.i have 6 minis now as when I was on here before

I only had 3...wow thay do grow in the paddock like weeds....

I have 2 mares in foal de-ago mum dusty is in foal to his daddy again

and freckles is in foal to a out side stallion as I bought her in foal

as for my saffire ladys mum I lost her to colic about a year ago and it still brakes me heart...

will start a new thread for dusty and freckles

nice to meet you all

cheers jeny


----------



##  (May 21, 2013)

So exciting about the ladies!! When are they due? So sorry about the loss of your mare. But your "babies" are looking GREAT!


----------



## Eagle (May 21, 2013)

Welcome back Jenny and thanks for sharing pics of the babies, wow they are all grown up and stunning too.


----------



## AnnaC (May 21, 2013)

They are looking great Jenny - good to hear from you again and thanks for the pictures.


----------



## cassie (May 21, 2013)

so glad you have come back to join us for the birth of your new little babies



when are your girls due?

have you gotten Deago or Lady out to any shows at all?


----------



## lucky lodge (May 21, 2013)

thanks ,ive taken both of them out to shows and both allways do well getting champion and reserve champion

have yous got any in foal for this year


----------



## cassie (May 22, 2013)

lucky lodge said:


> thanks ,ive taken both of them out to shows and both allways do well getting champion and reserve champion
> 
> have yous got any in foal for this year


Thats great! 

no foals for me this year though both Suzie and Penny will be visiting some handsome stud muffins in october


----------



##  (May 22, 2013)

Well let's see more of these show babies! Do you have any show pictures of them to share? You know how we love to follow the babies!


----------



## lucky lodge (Jul 22, 2013)

sorry don't have any nice show photos of my babys

will get some next time I take them out

think next show is very soon


----------

